# Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen



## Frettchenfreund (18. März 2008)

Hallo ich muß mal wieder was fragen!

Ich habe mir heute eine Sumpfcanner roas ( Cannaceae ) bestellt. In der Beschreibung steht aber nur, dass sie im Keller überwintert werden muß.

Jetzt die Frage: wann kann ich die Pflanze im Teich setzen und wann muß sie wieder im Keller? Und wie Überwintere ich sie im Keller?

Ist das wie bei normalen Pflanzen? So mit den Eisheiligen oder ist das bei dieser Pflanze anders? 


LG  Volker


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae )*

Hallo Volker,

da kann was mit dem Namen nicht stimmen, das ist eine Mischung aus deutscher und botanischer Bezeichnung. Ich steh jetzt vor einem absoluten Rätsel was Du Dir da bestellt hast, und kann damit auch Deine Frage nicht beantworten.


----------



## Eugen (19. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae )*

@ Werner,

Volker meint bestimmt die "Sumpfcanna rosa" eines 1,2,3 Händlers, der auch das rot-grüne Zwergschilf verkauft.
Mit exakter, lateinischer Namensgebung hat der es nicht so, wie ich letztes Jahr erfahren durfte.
Ich warte noch heute auf den Rückruf seines "Botanikers" :evil


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae )*

Hi Volker,

unter der deutschen Bezeichnung Sumpfcanna kenne ich nur __ Thalia dealbata und das ist eine Maranthaceae (Pfeilwurzgewächs). Cannaceae sind die ganz normalen Cannas oder auf deutsch __ Blumenrohr. Die Wildarten wachsen am Rande von Flußläufen, ich weiß aber nicht wie die Zuchtformen auf dauernasse Füße reagieren:beeten . Sind jedenfalls alle nicht winterhart (Tropengewächse ) und das ingwerartige Rhizom muß trocken überwintern (am besten mit viel anhaftender Erde) . Ebenfalls sollte man Cannas ab Ende März vortreiben und erst im Mai auspflanzen. Sonst kann es passieren das sie keine Blüten mehr bekommen wenn der Sommer kühl ist. (Das kann ja dieses Jahr nicht passieren, die "Klimaerwärmungsfachleute" haben ja schon für Juni/Juli extrem heiße Temperaturen vorausgesagt, genau wie letztes Jahr )

MfG Frank


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. März 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae )*

Hallo Werner, Eugen und Frank!

Mit 123 ist richtig, ich hoffe die schicken eine Pflegeanleitung mit, habe jedenfals darum gebeten. Aber das haben sie mir am Tel. nicht versprechen können.  

Danke Volker


----------



## Nymphaion (19. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae )*

@Eugen:

es leben die 1,2,3-billigst-Pflanzenanbieter! Mit ihrer Hilfe haben wir es sicherlich in fünf Jahren geschafft, dass es nur noch ein Minimalsortiment an Pflanzen zu kaufen gibt: alles was billigst in riesigen Mengen in Asien produziert werden kann, egal ob es bei uns wächst oder nicht. Bei solchen Preisen kann es sich kein Mensch mehr leisten ausgefallene Pflanzen zu vermehren. Geiz ist ja soooooo geil!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo und guten Morgen!

Hallo Eugen, für mich ist die Pflanze sehr teuer finde ich und so geht es auch bestimmt anderen ( es aber leider nicht zugeben ) die nicht so viel Euronen auf der Tasche haben! ( Krankheitsbedingt :shock ) Vielleicht stört es Dich auch nur, weil ich nicht bei Dir gekauft habe. Ich habe gestern eine Lieferung bekommen von einem anderen 123 Mitglied ( den Namen schreibe ich hier nicht  ) 47 Pflanzen, super Qualli und noch ein paar Pflanzen oben drauf für sage und schreibe 27 Euronen ink. Versand. Nichts Importiertes!

Und noch etwas, mir muß die Pflanze gefallen und dann spielt der Preis auch für mich keine Rolle! Das hat nichts mit Geiz ist geil zu tun. 

Gruß Volker


----------



## chromis (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi,

nicht alles ist preiswert(höchstens billig), nur weil es in Verbindung mit Ebay gebracht wird oder die Werbung suggeriert, dass der Käufer nicht blöd ist.

Besagter ebay-shop verkauft zB. ganz normalen __ Blutweiderich für 3,99 Euro. Für weniger Geld bekomme ich diese Pflanze bei jeden Gärtner, kann sie mir aussuchen und habe keine Versandkosten.



> 47 Pflanzen, super Qualli und noch ein paar Pflanzen oben drauf für sage und schreibe 27 Euronen ink. Versand. Nichts Importiertes!


47 Stängel Elodea vielleicht, ansonsten würde ich für "nichts importiertes" die Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Eugen (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Volker,

ich wollte dich - um himmelswillen - nicht angreifen.

a) verkaufe ich keine Pflanzen, wenn dann verschenke ich welche.  
b) habe ich oben lediglich auf Werners Frage nach dem genauen Namen geantwortet.

und
c) wenn du jetzt - Mitte März - von einem Internet-Händler Pflanzen mit einer "supi Qualität" und nix importiertes bekommen hast, dann glaube ich das einfach nicht.
Sowohl der Händler aus Oberbayern, als auch der aus den NBLs verkaufen fast ausschließlich aus China importiertes Material.

Ansonsten kann ich mich der Aussage von Rainer (Chromis) nur anschließen.

Bitte jetzt keine Diskussion anfangen, es soll jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden und kaufen was und wo immer er will.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (20. März 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Oh,

SORRY Eugen! Ich meinte Werner!!! Habe die Namen versehendlich vertauscht! 

Zu Reiner,

die Bestellung und Lieferung:

3 x Rohrkolben
5 x Kalmus bunt
5 x Kalmus grün ( schreibe ich jetzt einfach mal )
7 x Fieberklee
7 x Igelkolben
5 x Hechtkraut
4 x Iris blau
2 x Zugabe ( weiß nicht was das ist )

Was habe ich denn vergessen? Schaue noch mal in die Bestellung ( Reiche ich nach !)

Und mit super Qualli meine ich den Vergleich mit dem was ich bisher hier bei uns im Ort und Umgebung bekommen habe.

Wir sprechen mit sicherheit nicht von der selben Person!! Und für die Person die ich meine, lege ich die Hand ins Feuer!

LG  Volker


----------



## Nymphaion (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Volker,

wir haben den 20. März. Es gibt im Moment auf dem Markt definitiv noch keine Teichpflanzen die in Deutschland im Freiland gewachsen sind. Auch die großen Teichpflanzengärtnereien, die nur an Wiederverkäufer liefern, haben erst letzte Woche ihre Preislisten an andere Gärtnereien verschickt. Liefern können die frühestens nach Ostern. Diese Gärtnereien liegen alle in den mildesten Gebieten Deutschlands und haben auch Gewächshäuser zur Verfügung. 

Die Durchschnittspreise der 1,2,3-Anbieter liegen deutlich unter den Preisen dieser Gärtnereien. Wer in Deutschland Pflanzen vermehrt, der muss Personal bezahlen und hat hohe Kosten falls er Gewächshäuser heizen muss um Pflanzen möglichst früh anbieten zu können. Was das Heizen inzwischen kostet, dass wirst Du selbst wissen. 

Wenn also in unserem Land noch nichts Verkaufbares wächst und die Verkaufspreise unter den Einkaufspreisen bei den Großgärtnereien liegen, woher kommen dann diese billigen Wunderpflanzen? Da bleiben nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten. 

Enorm viele Teichpflanzen kommen inzwischen aus China, meistens über einen Zwischenhändler in Singapur. Die Produktionskosten dort sind so lächerlich niedrig, dass die Transportkosten höher sind und im Endergebnis ist immer noch alles weit billiger als jede bei uns in Deutschland gezogene Pflanze. Dafür arbeiten die Menschen dort unter haarsträubenden Bedingungen, Umweltschutz ist unbekannt und die Pflanzen werden mit allem behandelt was schön giftig ist. Aber man muss dankbar sein für das Gift, sonst würde der große Darmegel noch viel öfter mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt (Darmegel im Schwimmteich - feine Sache! Du schluckst unbemerkt die Eier und dann hast Du ein richtiges Problem). 

Mit der richtigen Pflanzenbezeichnung nimmt man es in China auch nicht so genau. Der Kunde bekommt das geliefert was er haben möchte, man braucht dafür ja nur den Namen drauf zu schreiben, den er gerne lesen möchte. Vielleicht hat Du meinen Thread über das 'Monsterprojekt' gelesen. Da geht es um die Vermehrungsanlage für unsere Seerosen. Das geht ganz mächtig ins Geld die Anlage so zu gestalten, dass wirklich 200 Sorten voneinander zuverlässig getrennt sind. Es wird viele Jahre dauern bis sich diese Anschaffung amortisiert hat. Für das gleiche Geld könnte ich bis ans Lebensende Seerosen in Singapur kaufen und hier weiter verticken. Bloss hätte ich dann eben sehr zweifelhafte Pflanzen bei mir rumliegen. Ich will meinen Kunden aber wirklich das verkaufen was sie bestellen, und nicht eine Seerose, die der bestellten mehr oder weniger ähnlich sieht. Wir arbeiten seit drei Jahren dran das 'Truely Named'-Zertifikat der International Water Gardening Society zu bekommen. Dafür müssen wir die Herkunft aller unserer Sorten nachweisen (und zwar lückenlos bis zur Ursprungspflanze beim Züchter!), und alles vernichten was falsch bestimmt ist. Das ist eine Heidenarbeit, und die kostet auch ohne sofort was zu bringen.

Das gleiche gilt für die anderen Teichpflanzen. Im letzten Jahr haben wir Becken für rund 400 Sorten geschaffen. Teichpflanzen kosten nur einen Bruchteil von dem was Seerosen kosten, also dauert das noch länger bis sich der finanzielle Einsatz auszahlt. Trotzdem haben wir eine sehr große Sammlung, die wir auch pflegen müssen. Bei 1,2,3-Preisen geht das nicht mehr. Dann kann man noch ein paar Sorten halten, die sich extrem schnell vermehren. Soll das die Zukunft sein? Preisniveau von 1,2,3 vorgegeben und als Folge nur noch eine Handvoll __ wuchernde Pflanzen und unbenannte Seerosen für die Teichliebhaber? Das kann doch niemand im Ernst wollen! Es gibt ja schließlich noch sowas wie eine Gartenkultur.


----------



## Plätscher (20. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Werner,

ich glaube nicht das die billigst Anbieter den "guten" Fachhandel verdrängen werden. Denn es wird immer Leute geben denen die Qualität der Pflanzen wichtig ist. Ich habe auch als ich mit meinem Garten angefangen habe billige Pflanzen im Baumarkt gekauft. Aber spätestens wenn man etwas besonderes oder eine bestimmte Sorte möchte, kommt man um den Fachhandel nicht herum. Und dann stellt man fest das die Mehrausgabe durch  die Beratung und Wuchsqualität der Pflanzen mehr als ausgeglichen wird. 
Also keine Angst, deine Investition wird sich für dich langfristig rechnen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Volker,

Eugen hat ja schon geschrieben das es manche Ebayhändler es mit der latainen Bezeichnung nicht sehr genau nehmen.
Du hast z.B. __ Iris blau auf deiner Liste stehen und das kann ohne korrekte latainische Bezeichnug ziemlich in die Hose gehen wenn man diese in den Teich setzt 
Blaublühende Iris (blau ist die häufigste Farbe unter den mehr als 200 Arten:crazy ) gibt es sehr sehr viele Arten, aber nur sehr wenige lassen sich ins Flachwasser setzen 

Für den Teich werden hauptsächlich Iris sibirica, Iris ensata (kaempferi) und Iris laevigata verkauft, nur die letztere davon verträgt es im Wasser zu stehen, die anderen gehören auf Feuchtwiesen (I. sibirica) oder ins Moorbeet (I. ensata (kaempferi)) - feucht ja, aber nicht dauernass 

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo.

So, ich hab mich mal ein bisschen im Internet umgeschaut.

Es gibt scheinbar wirklich __ Canna-Arten und Sorten, die im flachen Wasser stehen können. Im Englischen auch "*Aquatic Canna*" genannt. In erster Linie handelt es sich scheinbar um *Canna glauca* und deren Zuchtformen.

Die eine Canna, bei diesem gewissen eBay-Händler, sieht auch sehr nach der Sorte *Canna glauca 'Erebus'* aus.
Die Blätter sehen auch schmaler, wie bei den Wildarten aus.

-> *rosa "Sumpfcanna" bei eBay*


Hier noch mal ein paar andere Bilder von "Sumpfcannas".
http://toptropicals.com/pics/garden/m1/Podarki3/Canna_glauca0673OlgaB.jpg
http://www.mobot.org/gardeninghelp/images/low/A636-0901020.jpg
http://www.botanypictures.com/plantimages/canna hybride 'erebus' 03.JPG
http://www.internationalwatergardener.com/images/upload/PLA 00034 250.jpg


Ich hab mir jetzt einfach mal so eine (zu Testzwecken ) bestellt und werde ja sehen was ich da habe und ob das was wird.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

hallo zusammen,

sorry ........ ich kann nicht mit lateinischen namen aufwarten ....... nicht mein spezialgebiet 

nur eines kann ich sagen:

vor ca. 4 jahren habe ich eine __ canna art geschenkt bekommen, sie wurde in meinen pflanzenfilter eingepflantzt - wassertiefe 10cm - reines kiesbett.

im winter wird dieser mit luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt und mein wasser fällt nie unter 6° - ich wohne in einem klimatisch recht milden gebiet in der rheinebene.
optisch gleicht sie dieser:
http://toptropicals.com/pics/garden/m1/Podarki3/Canna_glauca0673OlgaB.jpg

ich kann nur sagen sie entwickelt sich prächtig und ist auch gegen schmalblättrigen __ rohrkolben und einer kleinwüchsigen schilfart in der lage ihr revier zu behaupten.


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

so habe heute abend noch ein bild geschossen:

hoffe ich ahbe mich mit der bestimmung auch nicht geirrt


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Jürgen.

Ich glaube nicht das das eine __ Canna ist. Ich denke eher es ist eine Thalie (__ Thalia dealbata).

http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/boga/html/Thalia.dealbata.ho4.JPG


----------



## juergen-b (18. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

hy mirko,

upssss ...... jetzt wo du es sagst ........ richtig  

........ aber was kann man von so einem botanischen tiefflieger wie mir bei so einem thema auch erwarten  ......... mußt aber zugeben, klingt so richtig nett änlich !!!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Na Volker, wie sieht denn deine "Sumpfcanna" bis jetzt aus?

Nach dem ich eine sehr mickrige Pflanze bekommen und diese eingepflanzt habe, dachte ich schon sie geht ein. Sie hat aber zwei neue Triebe getrieben, die jetzt ihr erstes Blatt bekommen. Die "Hauptpflanze" vegetiert so für sich hin.

Sie steht bei mir übrigens in sehr flachem Wasser (ca. 5 cm), was allerdings beheizt ist (im Seerosenbecken).


----------



## Frettchenfreund (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Hallo Mirko



			
				Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Na Volker, wie sieht denn deine "Sumpfcanna" bis jetzt aus?




Du hast es nicht anders gewollt.


 


         





@ Eugen

Sach nichts! 

Die war echt teuer.

.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (17. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Volker.

Uii, die sieht echt nicht gut aus! Aber nichts überstürzen! Vielleicht ist das Rhizom noch intakt und es kommen neue Triebe, so wie bei mir.

Meine sieht zur Zeit so aus.

 


Wie du siehst, vorn und an der Seite sind neue Triebe. Den alten Trieb habe ich übrigens vorhin abgeschnitten.


Mit der Überwinterung weiß ich nur noch nicht wie ich das mache. Im Topf lassen und im Wasser stehen lassen (natürlich frostfrei) oder lieber wie andere Cannas überwintern, also Rhizom ausbuddeln und trocken lagern??? Obwohl das Rhizom noch sehr sehr klein war. Ich hoffe das wächst noch schön. Bei Cannas geht das ja eigentlich schnell.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo zusammen!

Hallo Mirko!

Schau mal:

 

:freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu

Meine Canna kommt wieder und die selbst gezogenen blauen Iris kommen auch.


@ Eugen

Ich hab eben ein :gdaumen !


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Volker.

Na das ist doch super! Vielleicht kommen ja sogar noch mehr Triebe.
Wie war denn das als du sie eingepflanzt hast, unten am Rhizom? Waren da schon noch mehr Triebe ("Augen") zu sehen?

Aber was mir auffällt. Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob du die Pflanze ziemlich flach gepflanzt hast? Kann das sein?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirko!




			
				Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was mir auffällt. Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als ob du die Pflanze ziemlich flach gepflanzt hast? Kann das sein?




Ja, weil ich schon dachte die Pflanze ist kaputt, habe ich sie einfach erst mal in Schale gepflanzt.
Natürlich werde ich sie heute noch Umpflanzen. 

In lecker Substrat bestehend aus Sand, Lehm und etwas Kokusfasern      

.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Und Volker, wie macht sie sich? Meine treibt jetzt die erste Blüte. Bin mal gespannt wie sie aussieht.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hier mal die leider noch geschlossenen Blüten.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirko, 

Deine __ Canna ist wirklich wunderschön, hat sich die Blüte schon geöffnet? Gibt es bald ein Foto?

Ich habe heuer  eine Canna geschenkt bekommen. Sie stand bei einem Freund hier auf Paros schon seit Jahren im flachen Wasser einer großen Plastikwanne und soll gelb blühen. Ich habe sie geteilt und bei mir an den Sumpfrand gesetzt, wo sie zwar unzählige Triebe hervorbringt aber bisher keine Blüte. Außerdem hat meine nicht so schöne grüne Blätter wie Deine, meine sind eher gelbgrün, denn richtiges sattes Grün gibt es hier überhaupt nicht, was sicher mit dem Klima zu tun hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Elfriede.

Und hier sind die Bilder! Die Blüten haben sich heute geöffnet.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirko,

sie ist wunderschön! 

Ich bin schon neugierig, ob meine auch jemals blühen werden, sofern sie den Winter in meinem  Teich überleben. Erfrieren können sie hier auf Paros zwar nicht, aber vielen Pflanzen machen die heftigen Stürme zu schaffen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo.

So, das ist aus meiner "Sumpfcanna" geworden. Habe sie heute aus dem Teich geholt und ausgegraben. Ich werde sie jetzt 1 - 2 Tage abtrocknen lassen und dann in normale Gartenerde packen und im Keller überwintern. 

Sie hat viel schlankere und längere Rhizome als die meisten Cannas. 

   



Elfriede, was ist denn aus deiner gelbblühenden __ Canna geworden? Hat sie noch geblüht?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo.

So, das ist aus meiner "Sumpfcanna" geworden. Habe sie heute aus dem Teich geholt und ausgegraben. Ich werde sie jetzt 1 - 2 Tage abtrocknen lassen und dann in normale Gartenerde packen und im Keller überwintern. 

Sie hat viel schlankere und längere Rhizome als die meisten Cannas. 

Anhang anzeigen 35018 Anhang anzeigen 35019



Elfriede, was ist denn aus deiner gelbblühenden __ Canna geworden? Hat sie noch geblüht?


----------



## Elfriede (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirko,

wie die Rhizome meiner zwei __ Canna aussehen kann ich nicht sagen, denn sie stehen noch immer im Teich und werden den Winter auch dort verbringen. Geblüht haben sie nicht. Die braunen Blätter habe ich größtenteils abgenommen und dabei and der Basis viele junge Triebe gesehen. 

Sind die Blätter Deiner Canna auch braun und unansehnlich geworden, bevor Du sie aus dem Teich genommen hast? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi.

Naja, braun sind sie noch nicht direkt gewesen, eher gelb. Das ist ja hier um die Jahreszeit normal. Die meisten waren aber noch überwiegend grün.


----------



## Elfriede (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirko,

so schön grün wie Deine Sumpfcanna waren meine nie, sie waren schon im Sommer eher gelb. Heute habe ich sie noch etwas mehr zurückgeschnitten, so schauen sie jetzt aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## sevenkoi (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo „Sumpf-__ Canna-Liebhaber“

hätte ich gewusst, dass ich  keine „Sumpfkalla“ sondern eine „Sumpf-Canna“ im Mai in einem GartenCenter (nicht bei 123) gekauft hatte, wäre ich wohl früher auf diese Diskussion gestoßen und hätte mir meinen Thread „Sumpfkalla oder nicht“ im Forum ersparen können -  nochmals danke für die Aufklärung an Frank „__ Knoblauchkröte“.
Allerdings ist die Ursprungsfrage von Volker „Frettchenfreund“, die mich nunmehr auch sehr interessiert, noch nicht beantwortet worden:

Wie überwintere ich eine „Sumpf-Canna“, die es eigentlich gar nicht geben kann, dürfte, sollte?

Dass es sie gibt und dass es eine wunderschöne Sumpfpflanze ist, kann ich anhand der Fotos im o.g. Thread belegen. Dass sie zudem eine guter „Nährstoffentzieher“ ist, hat sie in meinem Bachlauf bewiesen: Ein einziger Stängel hat innerhalb von 6 Monaten 15 Rhizome gebildet, die ich wegen der Schönheit der Pflanze im nächsten Jahr natürlich weiter vermehren zu können hoffe.
 
Meinen 11 Meter langen Bachlauf habe ich aus PU-Teichschalen zusammngesetzt und vollständig mit Kies befüllt - darin steht die Canna in etwa 20 cm Wassertiefe am Auslauf in den Teich - ich hoffe im nächsten Jahr auf Kosten von __ Fieberklee & Co. auf der gesamten Strecke verteilt..

 Da ich auch durch intensives googeln nicht herausbekommen habe, wie man die „Sumpf-Rhizome“ richtig über den Winter bringt, werde ich ein  Drittel davon (wie __ Dahlien) trocken einlagern, ein weiteres Drittel in feuchter Erde und den Rest – wie im Sommer im Bachlauf in Kies unter Wasser – es sei denn, jemand von den Pflanzenspezis weiß es mittlerweile besser, so dass ich alle Rhizome im nächsten Jahr zur Potenzierung nutzen kann!

Immerhin hat mich die Googelei zu der Erkenntnis gebracht, dass es sich bei meiner Pflanze dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild nach um eine „Canna indica tropicanna´“ handeln dürfte – allerdings um eine „Longwood-Hybride“, die als Sumpfpflanze gezüchtet worden ist.
Mir ist es egal, ob die Pflanze in China, den USA oder sonst wo gezüchtet worden ist – sie ist einfach schön und hat den ganzen Sommer über unseren Garten-Buddha zum freundlichen Lächeln gezwungen
 .

Ich hoffe, dass jemand mir meine Experimente zu ersparen weiß…


Ulf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Ufl,

Cannarhizome überwintert man nicht "ganz nackt". An besten ist es sie einzuschlagen (in Blumenerde, Torf, Rindenmulch ect. einpacken). Die Rhizome haben keine sehr dicke Haut und trocknen ohne Substratanhaftungen leichter aus (man kann sie dann immer mal anfeuchten) Ab Anfang April treibt man sie dann vor. 

Was unter __ Canna indica im Umlauf ist sind alles Hybriden, reine Arten gibt es keine im Handel. Die bekommt man nur über importierte Samen und eigene Aufzucht (sind meist aber auch schon hybridisiert). Die nächsten Verwandten des __ Blumenrohr sind übrigens Ingwer und Bananen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo,

die 'Sumpf'-Cannas haben in der Regel __ Canna glauca und Canna coccinea in ihrem Stammbaum. Beide Pflanzen wachsen in Sumpfgebieten in den südlichen USA. Ich halte meine Cannas in großen Bottichen. Im Winter werden sie ins kalte Gewächshaus gestellt und zusätzlich mit Noppenfolie dick verpackt. Ab März treibe ich sie dann wieder an.


----------



## Klausile (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte letztes Jahr in meinem Teich ebenfalls eine rosa Sumpf-__ Canna.
Sie hatte wunderschön geblüht. Als sie im Herbst braun geworden ist, hat meine Frau die Blätter und Stängel abgeschnitten.

Leider tut sich bis jetzt nichts bei der Pflanze - alle anderen Treiben schon aus - selbst die Unterwasserpflanzen sind fleißig am wachsen.

Nun habe ich mit Hilfe der Suche diesen Thread gefunden.

Kann die Canna noch kommen? Oder muss ich davon ausgehen das sie den doch sehr kalten Winter im Teich, sie war quasi kpl. eingefroren, nicht überlebt hat.

@ Elfriede
Du hast deine doch auch im Teich überwintert - tut sich bei deiner Canna schon was?

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Klaus,

wenn ihr die __ Canna draußen im Garten gelassen hattet kommt da auch nix mehr. (es sei den Du wohnst an der Ex-Tethys-Küste, wie Elfriedes Teich) Die vertragen absolut keinen Frost

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Sumpfcanna haben den Winter im Teich gut überstanden und treiben jetzt aus. Ich hänge zwei Fotos von zwei verschiedenen Standorten an. Auf einem Foto sieht man die jungen Cannatriebe links von den Hymenocallis-Körbchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Klausile (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo nochmal,

jetzt hab ich gesehen warum Elfriede die __ Canna im Teich lassen konnte :dumm

Nun werde ich die Wurzelreste ausbuddeln und gebührend in der Biotonne bestatten.

Wir haben noch zwei weitere Canna, die sind allerdings in Töpfe gepflanzt, und haben den Winter im "warmen" verbracht.

Also werd ich nun keine mehr in den Teich einsetzen, da mir sonst langsam die Überwinterungsplätze ausgenen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Ihr!

jetzt hab ich mal eine ganz dumme Frage: Sind Eure "Sumpf-Cannas"spezielle Züchtungen, oder meint Ihr die ganz normalen __ Canna indica???

Von diesen Canna indicas habe ich jede Menge - ob ich da mal probehalber ein Rhizom im Teich am Rand einsetzen kann???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi 8er-Moni,

das hier sind alles normale __ Canna Hybriden. (Canna indica gibt es nicht im Handel, auch wenn die Hybriden immer so benannt sind). Probier es nächstes Jahr einfach mal aus obs sie es am/im Teich aushalten

MfG Frank


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Frank!

Vielen Dank! Ich werde das versuchen - wieder ein Platz mehr, wo ich diese schönen Cannas auspflanzen evtl. kann! Ob sie allerdings genug Nährstoffe im Teichwasser bekommen, ist eine andere Sache 

Du schreibst von Hybriden: Dazu gleich eine Frage: Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass bei Hybriden keine Samen entstehen können. Einige meiner Cannas produzieren sehr wohl Samen  Sind das dann doch keine Hybriden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hi Moni,

wenn die Hybriden aus nahe verwandten Art, also Kreuzungen untereinander sind besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit das sich Samen bilden können. (sind aber nicht immer keimfähig, bzw. sieht der Nachwuchs davon u. U. völlig anders aus wie die Mutterpflanze - fallen bei der geschlechtlichen Vermehrung nach einer Weile wieder auf die Wildformen zurück, daher müssen sie "geklont" werden um sie rein zu erhalten - Teilen, Stecklinge, Absenker, Steckholz, Meristemvermehrung)

"Echte" Hybriden (artübergreifende) wie z.B das Muli (Pferd - Esel), die Schiege (Schaf - Ziege) oder Tigerforelle (Bachforelle - Bachsaibling) , Maho-Berberis (__ Mahonie - __ Berberitze)sind im allgemeinen zeugungsunfähig

MfG Frank


----------



## 8er-moni (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Frank!

Danke für die Aufklärung - dann hab ich wohl ein paar Schiegen-Cannas hier


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo,

es gibt auch ausgesprochenen Sumpfbewohner unter den Cannas, z.B. __ Canna flaccida oder Canna coccinea.


----------



## 8er-moni (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Info - ich hab mich hier soeben danach auf die Suche gemacht, falls ich sie bis zum Frühjahr nicht bekomme  ........


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo,

also als "Sumpf-Cannas" (engl. Aquaric Cannas) sind die 3 Arten am gebräuchlichsten:

- __ Canna glauca (und deren Sorten wie z.B. 'Erebus' und 'Ra')
- Canna flaccida
- Canna coccinea

wie hier schon beschrieben.


Meine "Sumpf-Canna" ist mir im Winter leider eingegangen. Dafür habe ich mir im Frühjahr die Flaccida aus Samen gesogen, die jetzt auch bald blüht. Werde dann auch mal Bilder hochladen. Allerdings steht sie nicht im flachen Wasser, sondern im normalen Gartenboden. Das geht also auch.

Ich hab auch schon gesehen das normale Indica- oder andere Canna-Hybriden im flachen Wasser gehalten wurden (z.B. 'Tropicana', 'Australia'). Auch das ist also möglich.

Wer Interesse an Canna-Wildarten hat, dem kann ich ja eine Internetseite veraten, wo man Samen bestellen kann. Die Anzucht ist wirklich sehr einfach und Cannas haben eine fast 100 %ige Keimquote. Hab dort auch schon zwei mal bestellt.


Hier mal ein Bild der Canna tuerckheimii. Da sieht man die Verwandschaft zu Bananen eindeutig.


----------



## 8er-moni (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo Mirco!

Danke für Deine Info. Ich werde das nächstes Jahr mal mit einem Teil meiner unzähligen __ Canna indica oder "was-auch-immer-Rhizome" versuchen. Die Canna Australia "Feuerzauber" hab ich eh auch  - als Gartencanna derzeit noch!
Das ist schon verrückt - ich hab das Rhizom von einer Freundin in Jordanien bekommen - dort steht diese Canna Australia doch sehr trocken und wird nur 1x/Woche aus Wassermangel gegossen. Sie wächst und blüht aber auch dort super.

Hast Du denn im flachen Wasser (bei uns ist gibts Kies auf Teichfolie) irgendwie einen "Bodenvorbereitung" vorgenommen - damit die Canna-Rhizome besser austreiben können? Oder in einen Locheimer mit Teicherde????


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Also ich Pflanze meine Sumpfpflanzen eigentlich alle in lehmig-sandiges Substrat, möglichst ohne ogranische Bestandteile. Und gedüngt wird ausschließlich mineralisch (Blaukorn oder Düngekegel). Und so habe ich auch die __ Canna letztes Jahr gepflanzt und die sind wunderbar gewachsen.

Bei den üblichen Cannas die eigentlich nicht im flachen Wasser wachsen würde ich nicht so dichtes Substrat nehmen, also mehr Sand oder Kies mit reinmischen.


----------



## 8er-moni (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Ah, danke, Mir*k*o! 

Das wird ja spannend nächsten Sommer


----------



## Elfriede (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo __ Canna-Freunde,

ich hatte heuer mit meinen Canna-Pflanzen kein Glück. 

Der Austrieb im April verlief noch ganz normal, wie ich denke und wie in meinem Eintrag #40 in diesem Thread zu sehen ist. Den ganzen Sommer über gab es aber kaum weiteres Wachstum außer einigeTriebe in größerer Entfernung vom Mutterstock. Ich konnte mir die Stagnation im Wachstum meiner Canna nicht erklären, bis ich heute bei Arbeiten am Teichrand ausrutschte und mit einem Fuß genau auf der Canna landete bzw. im Wurzelstock einbrach, da er mittig durchgefault war. Ich nahm den ganzen Wurzelstock heraus und entdeckte an den Rändern sehr schöne, völlig gesunde Rhizome (mit kleinen Trieben) die ich nun vereinzelt neu einpflanzen will.

Ich habe die Canna im Vorjahr als sehr großen, kompakten Stock geschenkt bekommen und geteilt, wie bereits berichtet. Die beiden Teile habe ich auch so gut es ging von der Erde befreit, aber wohl nicht gründlich genug, sonst hätte ich die faulen Teile sicher entdeckt und vor dem Einpflanzen entfernt.

@ Mirko,
kannst Du mir sagen wie ich bei der Neupflanzung der gesunden, nackten Rhizome vorgehen soll? Soll ich sie einzeln im Abstand von 20-30 cm in ein Sand-Lehm-Gemisch mit Düngekegeln setzen oder doch besser zusammen  als Gruppe? Wasserstand etwa 5cm?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Sumpfcanna ( Cannaceae ) - Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

fast ein Monat ist vergangen, seitdem ich die __ Canna Rhizome neu eingepflanzt habe. Für einen Teil davon habe ich am Teichrand ein Sand -Lehmgemisch aufgebracht und die Rhizome so eigesetzt, dass sie nur mehr  0-1cm im Wasser liegen, den anderen Teil der Rhizome habe ich vorläufig in einen alten Pflanzkorb in Sand gelegt und ebenfalls fast trocken am Teichrand aufgestellt, wo sie überwintern sollen. Alle Rhizome haben bereits frisch ausgetrieben.

Auf dem Foto sind die jungen Triebe im Pflanzkorb zu sehen


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mareike (3. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage, meine Kanna hat rot braune Blätter. Sie steht in ca. 20 cm Tiefe im Teich. Ist die gleichzuhalten mit der grünen auch mit der Überwinterung?
Wäre dankbar für einen Tipp.
Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2017)

Hi Mareik,

die kannste nun so langsam rausholen und aufs Überwintern vorbereiten

die Ansprüche sind bei allen Sorten gleich, egal ob grünes Laub oder buntes

MfG Frank


----------

